# Question for those that know



## mwcfarms (Dec 6, 2010)

So I downloaded photomatix 4 trial and been playing around with it. This was my approach to HDR.

Went outside and shot bracketed a series of shots on a tripod -3, 0, +3 etc. Did this with ,-05, 0, +5, 1, 2 etc. 
In photomatix I combined them and the final picture didn't look anything like an HDR. So I went back to check histograms etc and I'm wondering if its better to dial in your exposure variables so ensure that you get complete coverage of the exposures with 5 or more photos to get that really popping HDR. 

I know you have to play with the sliders etc and I did but wasn't very please with the results. I have watched the tutorial, watched some utube ones etc. Is this a good way to go or do any of your pro's have some tips to get me started. 

I want that popping HDR, almost to the point of fantasy.


----------



## pbelarge (Dec 6, 2010)

Dee
As with most software programs, there is more than what one first sees to these programs.
It is rare to be able to master them in a few sittings, take years.

I would just keep playing with the program to see what all the sliders and other options will result in your image.
Good luck, have fun and be patient.


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 6, 2010)

I understand that but shouldn't I see something more than what I got. I will have to post examples I guess. I'm just frustrated.


----------



## myshkin (Dec 6, 2010)

To start I would suggest doing -2, 0, +2 with tripod. I always shoot raw but others get great results with jpg

The real key is the sliders and learning how they effect the pic. The default settings in photomatix I do not like. They normally look flat.
At this point I have my sliders set to a certain point and normally just need to make very minor adjustments. For me there is only about 5 sliders I really mess with most of the time
In my opinion the most important sliders are, smoothing, luminance, highlight smoothing(for sky in outdoor shots), strength


----------



## pbelarge (Dec 6, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> I understand that but shouldn't I see something more than what I got. I will have to post examples I guess. I'm just frustrated.





Change that to "I am just practicing"

I am sure if you post, it may be easier to see your frustration.

Take the settings you have and try some extreme settings. That will give you an idea of the range you will be working with to try to get the results you are looking for.


----------



## myshkin (Dec 6, 2010)

You should post your exps and your final result. That way people can do the same with your exps so you can see whats possible with your shots.


----------



## Arch (Dec 6, 2010)

After you have combined them, make sure you then click the 'tone mapping' button and make those adjustments, or it really won't look good!


----------



## pbelarge (Dec 6, 2010)

Just recently, I have gone from  +1, 0, -1, etc to six or seven 1/3 stop ev shots. So, from +1 t0 -1 or even more at 1/3 intervals. More photos, but I can get better results. 
It all really depends on how much DR is available for each image set.


----------



## Provo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would offer some advice but I don't know what I am doing 
When using photomatix that's just your beginning process you 
have more steps to go my friend lightroom edits,PS edits,
masking if any for removing ghosting,levels,curves,hue/sat,
sharpening,noise reduction etc...etc..

When taking your shot's on your camera doesn't it offer a histogram that you can sample
a shot so if you took 3 shot's each shot should have it's own fragment of details on the histogram with 3 shot's
you should have a good range thus hence the early stage to hdr because that's what hdr is capturing 
the most dynamic range with multiple exposures since one is not enough.

Keep on practicing and for reference check out stuckincustoms.com they have a free hdr tutorial.


----------



## ann (Dec 6, 2010)

oh, please provo.

It will help as others have stated to post something so we can view.  also, you have to chose which type of "look" you want and then work with the sliders.

It does take practice, so just relax , have fun and remember this is a marathorn not a sprint.


----------



## Provo (Dec 6, 2010)

ann said:


> oh, please provo.
> 
> It will help as others have stated to post something so we can view.  also, you have to chose which type of "look" you want and then work with the sliders.
> 
> It does take practice, so just relax , have fun and remember this is a marathorn not a sprint.



You know I am a noob I turn on the camera and magic happens the camera does all the work it's that new Nikon model


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks guys, I am going to post some examples of what I shot and what I ended with.


----------



## Bynx (Dec 6, 2010)

If youre using Photomatix 4 just try one of the presets by clicking the little window. Dont even touch any sliders until you have a refence point to start from.


----------



## myshkin (Dec 6, 2010)

Is 4 worth upgrading to? I am still on 3, is there any noticeable difference?


----------



## briarder (Dec 6, 2010)

I've just recently started trying to do HDR photos w/ Photomatix also, and the 1st few tries I had no luck getting the HDR look. I started playing w/ the sliders to learn what they actually do, sometimes moving them all to the far left, and then playing w/ them 1 at a time, and then I was able to get better results. I'm still not getting great results all the time, but  it is getting gradually better.


----------



## briarder (Dec 6, 2010)

Bynx said:


> If youre using Photomatix 4 just try one of the presets by clicking the little window. Dont even touch any sliders until you have a refence point to start from.


 

Which window are you referring to ? I'd like to try it .


----------



## Bynx (Dec 6, 2010)

On my photomatix 4 when I have gathered the images I click Preprocess. At this time a wide short box opens with 10 presets showing the result of each preset. You click one and the original changes. When you have decided which one you want then you click process.


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks Bynx. I'll try that too.


----------



## ann (Dec 6, 2010)

the presets are along the bottom of the screen.


----------



## myshkin (Dec 6, 2010)

I respect Bynx processing skills but I disagree with saying not to touch the sliders. Its the only way to learn how to do HDR. The presets might give you a good starting point but they will never give you the desired look you want.
Its not like your going to mess anything up by touching the sliders. Find a preset that looks the best to you and then from there start making small adjustments to the sliders. Only one way to learn and thats by messing with it


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 6, 2010)

I think the problem I have is my subject was this shot







this is just one of the exposure values SOOC, and I think I need to rethink the subject. When I go in and adjust it, I get nuclear skys and then even if I use an adjustment layer for the sky Im not happy so I am going to try and do a set at dawn or dusk and see what I get. Will be back with examples.


----------



## myshkin (Dec 6, 2010)

That shot is really not good for learning. I would try to find a weird lit room in your house or something to start. You want a large dynamic range. and it helps to have alot of detail


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks thats the conclusion that I came too. Which is why I wanted to redo it with a variety of colors, tones in the sky.


----------



## ann (Dec 6, 2010)

yep, the dynamic range is fine for a normal shot, but not long enough for HDR.


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 6, 2010)

ann said:


> yep, the dynamic range is fine for a normal shot, *but not long enough* for HDR.



Ann I'm confuddled. What do you mean not long enough? I suspected the dynamic range wasn't great enough for HDR but what do you mean long enough? Sorry its probably something simple too.


----------



## Bynx (Dec 6, 2010)

myshkin said:


> I respect Bynx processing skills but I disagree with saying not to touch the sliders. Its the only way to learn how to do HDR. The presets might give you a good starting point but they will never give you the desired look you want.
> Its not like your going to mess anything up by touching the sliders. Find a preset that looks the best to you and then from there start making small adjustments to the sliders. Only one way to learn and thats by messing with it



I agree with you and Im the kind of guy that would just jump in and slide away. But I said not to touch the sliders until they felt comfortable with the presets. Then with a starting point moving the sliders will then show them what they do. Just moving the sliders with no frame of reference will be a frustrating experience for some. And we have seen enough black clouds and nuclear grass.


----------



## ann (Dec 6, 2010)

Long enough means longer than 6 or 7 fstops, which for these sensor are normal.Meaning they will record that much information.

For an example, HDR shots may contain up to 20 fstops of information, which means a longer dynamic range. Does that help?  Great enough is a good word.

And don't be sorry , this is how we learn, or at least one good way; asking questions


----------



## pbelarge (Dec 6, 2010)

ann said:


> And don't be sorry , this is how we learn, or at least one good way; asking questions


 

The only dumb question is the one not asked...


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 26, 2010)

Dee, being in Southern Alberta - you don't say which part, have you thought of trying to find one of the many old, abandoned farm buildings, barns are good, or a grain elevator, if you can find a small town that still has one left.  They would give you a better dynamic range from the snow to the building to the blue sky - alternatively one of the great southern Alberta sunsets, particularly with some clouds will also give you some good subjects.  Just my 0.02¢ worth as a fellow Southern Albertan who is also just starting to get into HDR.

Cheers,

WesternGuy


----------

